# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  GoT

## JEK

OMG!

----------


## stbartshopper

???

----------


## JEK

Jon!

----------


## KevinS

Dallas. Bobby in the shower.

----------


## andynap

TGW. Penultimate episode.

----------


## marybeth

> OMG!



I told you!

----------


## bto

Tom is addicted to GoT.  I guess I should try watching.

----------


## JEK

Susie hates it, so she watches Andy's show.

----------


## KaraBrooks

Knew it! Love it! Now she needs to work her magic on Ned Stark. I'm still scarred!

----------


## stbartshopper

Finally figured it out- Game of Thrones!

----------


## JEK

> Finally figured it out- Game of Thrones!




 :thumb up:

----------


## marybeth

Bev,
Randy started watching around season 3 and got totally hooked so he went back to watch from the beginning. I tried to resist, but in spite of the violence, it is addicting. Now I'm as bad as him.

Kara,
I'm scarred by all things Ramsay Bolton....what a creep! Hoping Ghost gets him.

----------


## JEK

> Kara,
> I'm scarred by all things Ramsay Bolton....what a creep! Hoping Ghost gets him.



The  show has gone to the dogs I tell you

----------


## marybeth

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up: 

I saw what you did there, BTW...  :thumb up:  LOL

----------


## KaraBrooks

> The  show has gone to the dogs I tell you



Ha! Also scarred with each loss of a dire wolf. Ghost better make it (and take out Ramsey along the way). I feel like Bran will be very important this season. So glad GoT is back!

----------


## JEK

Mother of Dragons

----------


## marybeth

GoT women rule!

----------


## JEK

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/ar...ttom-well&_r=0

----------


## KaraBrooks

> GoT women rule!



Indeed! I might have cried a little bit when Sansa and Jon embraced. Best episode yet.

I'm sure you have all seen this but just in case you haven't give it a look. SO FUNNY: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BabsgCQhpu4

----------


## JEK

Hold the door

----------


## marybeth

I think Randy was crying over that bit.

This week was too sloooooow....and who are these new peeps? 
<sigh>
How long til next Sunday at 9:00 PM?

----------


## KaraBrooks

So slow. We actually did not get through the entire episode but I saw headline elsewhere that a beloved character says goodbye and I am secretly hoping it is Bran so we could stop warging. Think Sansa is pregnant with a (god help her) Bolton heir?

----------


## KaraBrooks

Not Bran. Hold the door.

----------


## JEK

I'm thinking some big things happening tonight.

----------


## KevinS

If y'all keep this up then I may have to start watching.  Season 1, LOL.

----------


## JEK

The Girl has Needle

----------


## JEK

That Other Girl has Dragon.

----------


## JEK

Sam is the Man!

----------


## marybeth

> I'm thinking some big things happening tonight.



Tommen's conversion, Arya going out on her own, a new Valyrian steel sword, and the return of the dragon...

----------


## JEK

> If y'all keep this up then I may have to start watching.  Season 1, LOL.



Worth  catching up.  GoT is about the only thing I watch in realtime. Along with Marybeth and Jeanette and Kara.

----------


## marybeth

> Worth  catching up.  GoT is about the only thing I watch in realtime. Along with Marybeth and Jeanette and Kara.



Agree it's a great series. Definitely start with season 1 and work your way forward. We're doing it again....after hockey.

----------


## JEK

Watched it again tonight with daughter and sil in San Francisco. I tried to not be all spoiler with them.

----------


## KaraBrooks

A little late on this one but +1 to Sam. +1 to dragon. Where was my boy John Snow? Kevin - trust us - you will love it!

----------


## marybeth

The Hound lives!

----------


## JEK

I screamed! Almost better than Jon! THAT GIRL seems to have nine lives too.

----------


## JEK

Ian McShane didn't last long!

----------


## marybeth

I know, right?  WTH was that all about?

----------


## Jeanette

Dennis posted a picture of The Hound on Facebook yesterday morning and I couldn't figure out why. He predicted The Hound would return to fight The Mountain in Cersei's trial by combat.  Who knows... It would make for a great storyline and let The Hound avenge his brother.

We're convinced Jon Snow is Targaryen and not really Ned Stark's bastard. Maybe THAT GIRL has a bit of magic in her blood, too.

----------


## marybeth

imgres.jpg

----------


## JEK

> Dennis posted a picture of The Hound on Facebook yesterday morning and I couldn't figure out why. He predicted The Hound would return to fight The Mountain in Cersei's trial by combat.  Who knows... It would make for a great storyline and let The Hound avenge his brother.
> 
> We're convinced Jon Snow is Targaryen and not really Ned Stark's bastard. Maybe THAT GIRL has a bit of magic in her blood, too.



Apparently Ian McShane was blabbing about the Hound coming back to life.

----------


## Jeanette

LOL... Free chicken per attendee. Bastard seats 20% off. 

I expect The Hound will win, which means Cersei must die. But then again Tyrion didn't die after his trial by combat loss...

----------


## JEK

#needleone
 #waifzero

----------


## marybeth

OMG! I screamed twice tonight, once for Kaleessi and once for Needle. 
Interesting resolution to Riverrun. Brienne is badass.
Women are ruling the Game.

It it keeps getting better.

----------


## Jeanette

Brienne is badass.
Arya is badass.
Daenerys is badass.
Sansa has badass potential.

It looks like there won't be a Hound vs. Mountain battle. Darn.

----------


## marybeth

> It looks like there won't be a Hound vs. Mountain battle. Darn.



Tommen is NOT badass!!! What a wimp.

----------


## JEK

> OMG! I screamed twice tonight, once for Kaleessi



I now have a 6th sense for incoming dragons!

----------


## Jeanette

> Tommen is NOT badass!!! What a wimp.



A wimp indeed. I have a feeling we'll be adding his wife Margaery to our badass list shortly.

----------


## marybeth

> I now have a 6th sense for incoming dragons!



LOL, I figured it was a dragon, but the Breaker of Chains caught me by surprise.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JEK

We should do a conference call during the show for shared screams. I'm in the basement home theater by myself

----------


## JEK

Jaime and Brienne meet in the tent.PHOTOGRAPH BY HELEN SLOAN / HBOLast night, feeling barely equipped to understand the United States, or perhaps humans in general, I made a reluctant journey to Westeros. I love Game of Throneswe all love Game of Thronesbut last night I did not want to watch Game of Thrones. After the stunning sadness of Orlando, after watching Broadway mourn those losses and celebrate HamiltonHow lucky we are to be alive right now, the cast sang, having forgone their muskets in favor of mimeturning to HBO for gore, ice, and fire was too much. But here we are. Game of Thrones, despite its dragons and its mythmaking, is not a respite. Part of the reason we love it is that its conflicts, its violence, its triumphs and failures of leadership and governance and character, mirror our own.


As the episode begins, Lady Crane is onstage playing Cersei, mourning Joffrey as he dies in her arms. My son, my son, she says. If you were me, you kept on crying here, and not because of Joffrey. Cersei vows revenge on Sansa and the Imp, who, we know, are not to blame for Joffreys death. Murder provokes grief, rage, pain, and sufferingand often incites more, often misdirected. This is the cycle.


Lady Crane goes backstage and starts to pour herself a drink. (Youd think she would have learned.) A visitor: its Arya, bleeding from the gut. Lady Crane sews her up, cheerfully telling her that she sews up her boyfriends all the time, after poking holes in them. Lady Crane says that Arya should join the company; perhaps were meant to revel in the notion of Arya playing a Stark onstage. Arya tells her that shes got bigger travels in mind. Whats west of Westeros? she asks. America, methinks. That would be quite a spinoff.


Where had the Hound been going with that axe? Into the woods, where he kills a few guys whod slaughtered his religious buddies. Meanwhile, in Meereen, Varys and Tyrion walk through the streets, exchanging a little exposition (We need friends in Westeros and we need ships) and teasing (Spoken like a man who has never had to shave). Varys is going off on a secret mission. Im going to miss you, Tyrion says. You might be thinking, _Now_ whos Tyrion going to banter with? Grey Worm? Good question. In Kings Landing, Cersei is in trouble: members of the Faith Militant, with their awful Charles Manson foreheads, have been permitted into the Red Keep. Cousin Lancel, the most annoying of the bunch, tells her that the High Septon wants to see her in the Great Sept. (I cant _believe_ I slept with you, shes thinking.) They argue. Lancel offers her compliance or violence. I choose violence, she says. Shes got a Clegane on her sidethe Mountain, even scarier now that hes undead. Hes impenetrable by axe, they discover, and he ends up disgustingly ripping part of somebodys head off. Blood flows. It drips artfully into a drain. (If you were watching this in a state of numbness from the days news, this image might have made you think, Why do I do this?) Cersei, for a moment a smirking Schwarzenegger, says, Please tell His Holiness he is always welcome to visit.


At Riverrun, there are orderly tents set up all over the place. Mirroring the approach of Jaime and Bronn earlier, who showed up and looked at the sloppy Frey forces with disgust, Brienne of Tarth and PodHello, Pod!arrive on horseback. Looks like a siege, my lady, he says.
You have a keen military mind, Pod, she says. Poor Pod.
We are all distracted by the sight of Jaime, down in the valley, riding around on his white horse. My lady! Pod says. Horsemen approacheth, wanting to know whats up. This leads to a very hot tent scene with Jaime and Brienne. You think theyre ****ing? Bronn helpfully asks Pod. No, no, no! As in Tales of Ribaldry, this heat is all conversation: nobility and mutual understanding. _Rowr_. Not to mention armor and good posture. Jaime and Brienne discuss the Blackfish and their strategies; she has brought his sword to return. He lets her keep it. Its yours, he says, intently. Good thing Im already on my fainting couch.



Inside the castle, the Blackfish and Brienne do a West Wing walk-and-talk. I will not surrender! he says. Riverrun will stand a lot longer than your one-handed friend thinks it can. (She claims that Jaime is not her friend; they need a new word for it.) The Blackfish is uninterested in helping Sansa take back Winterfell; glumly, Brienne orders Pod to flag down a bird and write a letter. Tell her I failed, she says. I feel that she wouldnt have given up so easily, but what do I know? Did some weird loyalty to Jaime throw her off? Or maybe shes just better at sword fighting. Or maybe this was all an elaborate re-meet-cute, and screw the battle of Riverrun. Fine with me.

At Kings Landing, things are getting worse. Now that Tommens found religionpossibly because he hopes to have sex again somedaynothing good can come from an announcement in the throne room. (For all the symbolism of that throne of swords, we dont spend a lot of time with itand when we do, disaster ensues.) We have determined that Loras Tyrell and Cersei Lannisters trial will be held on the first day of the of Festival of the Mother, Tommen says. Happy Festival of the Mothers Day, Cersei! Furthermore, after much prayer and reflectionuh-ohThe crown has decided that, from this day forward, trial by combat will be forbidden throughout the Seven Kingdoms. It will be a religious trial, of course. He walks out, his hands clasped in front of him, wearing his little crown of golden sticks. From the back, he looks a bit like Joffrey.
As Id feared, in a town without Varys, Tyrion is forced to hang out with Grey Worm and Missandei. He tries to teach them to drink wine and tell jokes; theyre not great at it. I once walked into a brothel with a honeycomb and a jackass, Tyrion says, getting his hopes up. Luckily, this is interrupted by a siege. Bells start ringing; dozens of ships head toward them in the harbor under an overcast sky; ominous music plays. Is it Varys, back so soon, mission accomplished? Sadly, no. Its the slavers. The masters have come for their property, Missandei says.
An astute friend of mine was recently saying that it was too bad that the fine actor Tobias Menzies, who plays Lord Edmure Tully, hasnt had much to do here except grimace in the mud. But last night, he, too, had a terrific tent scene with Jaime. You imagine yourself a decent person, is that it? he asks his captor. Youre a fine-looking fellow, square jaw, golden armor. How do you live with yourself? All of us have to believe that were decent in order to sleep at night.
Jaime talks about Edmures sister, Catelyn Stark, and how she once hit him on the head with a rock. I admired her, he says. The love she had for her children, I was a little awed by it. It reminded me of my sister. He says that both women would do anything to protect their children: start a war, burn cities to ashso much talk of Cersei burning cities!free their worst enemies. The things we do for love. This is awful and thrilling, echoing his fateful line in the series first episode, The things I do for love, which precedes his pushing Bran out of the tower window. Then he blows our minds. I love Cersei, he says. (If Jaime can admit that hes in love with his sister, it occurred to me, perhaps more of us should be able to admit that we like Hillary Clinton.) You can laugh at that if you want, he says. It doesnt matter. She needs me, and to get back to her I have to take Riverrun. Edmure looks a little stunned. Jaime continues to explain this love: if he has to launch Edmures baby into Riverrun with a catapult, he will. Edmure doesnt matter, the baby doesnt matter, the people in the castle dont matter. Only Cersei matters. And if I have to slaughter every Tully who ever lived to get to her thats what Ill do, he says. This is the logic of war.
It proves effective. In the next scene, Edmure approaches the drawbridge, is let in, orders the troops to lay down their arms, open the gates, find the Blackfish, and give him to the Freys. Brienne tries to get the Blackfish to come with her, but he wants to fight. When a knight approaches Jaime on the ramparts and tells him that the Blackfish died fighting, Jaime nods, distracted, like hes got something on his mind. Maybe hes thinking that when people die off camera they tend not to be truly dead; maybe hes happy to have a castle, for now; maybe hes thinking of dumb old Cersei. Behind him, theres a pitchfork-like object sticking up, which looks a bit like a hand. Ah, the hand, we think. He sees a little boat in the river below. Brienne and Pod row out. He nods, waves. Brienne waves back. His hand, her hand. He lost his hand after standing up for her. Jaime loves Cersei with his instincts, but he loves Brienne with something better.
Meereens got problems: ships in the harbor, fire in the air. As Tyrion and company squabble, we hear a rumbling outside. Theres a dragon on the heliport! In walks Dany, platinum-haired and placid. Now what? Dragons vs. boats? Theres a ship shortage all around, so try not to have Drogo breathe too heavily on those things.
In the woods, the Hound wants to chop up the rest of his enemies, but is made to hang them. More fighting is on the horizon: Beric Dondarrion sweet-talks him into joining him and the Brotherhood Without Banners in the upcoming Big Icy One.
Lady Crane, were sorry. You sewed Arya up, remarkably effectively, and it got you hideously murdered. Arya wakes up from a dream and discovers that reality is worse: her friend is dead and the Waif, the goddam Waif, has come for a visit. This begins a chase sequence of Dickensian parkour in the streets of Braavos, a sort of American Ninja Warrior with mud puddles and ox carts. (The Stark girls are experts at leaping from a height without breaking their legs; I hope poor Bran doesnt find out.) In a flurry of oranges and lemons and blood, Arya staggers down a series of dark alleys, leading the Waif to Needle, and us, perhaps, to the end of this particular plot line. The Waif closes the door in a darkened room. Shes a bit of a Bond villain, the Waif, anticipating and describing and announcing rather than killing. On your knees or on your feet? Itll all be over soon, she says. Just you wait, Mr. Bond. Arya reaches for Needle and chops a candle out. Has she learned to fight in the dark by being blind? All that stick silliness? I dont care. Next thing we know, were in the Hall of Faces. The Waifs face, though its not entirely recognizable, is the newest addition, blood dripping from its eyes.
Stringy-haired Jaqen Hghar looks pleased. Finally, a Girl is No One, he says. Oh, shut up.
A Girl is Arya Stark of Winterfell, and Im going home.
Jaqen smiles a little, like, Ah, at last you have learned. (This is a _terrible_ school. No one ever send their kid to this school.) We are to be congratulated on having reached this milestone, and so are D. B. Weiss and David Benioff. Get us out of here. Arya, we wish you well. Youve more than earned a fur Stark suit. At this point, heading toward the end of the season, weve had some time off from Jon Snow and Sansa and Littlefinger and Bran and Sam Tarly and the Wildlings and the army of ice jerks and the Greyjoys and the Dothraki and, good lord, Ramsey Bolton. This week was about moving plots along, tidying up, and reminding us of the things we do for love. Next week: war. Here on earth, lets strive for something better.

----------


## marybeth

I can't watch.....

----------


## marybeth

Good dog!

----------


## JEK

An eye for an eye . . . Little Finger to the rescue/

----------


## Jeanette

What an episode. After our heart rates normalized, we re-watched it. RIP Rickon and Giant Wun Wun.

One of the best scenes of the night... "We obviously didn't communicate clearly. We're here to discuss your surrender, not mine."

----------


## marybeth

> What an episode. After our heart rates normalized, we re-watched it.



I know, I couldn't get to sleep for hours last night...was all pumped up.





> Sansa has badass potential.



And your comment earlier about Sansa has come to fruition... she is officially BADASS!

----------


## Jeanette

> And your comment earlier about Sansa has come to fruition... she is officially BADASS!



Agreed. Sansa saved the day. I hope she doesn't have to marry Little Finger in return.

The Badass Women of GoT club grows... 
Yara Greyjoy - badass
Missandei  - badass potential

----------


## KaraBrooks

GIRL POWER!!!  Yara-Dany????  DOG POWER!!! (thought of you marybeth) GREY WORM POWER!

----------


## marybeth

LOL! I was hoping for Ghost by it was more poetic that he was eaten by his own...

----------


## KaraBrooks

> LOL! I was hoping for Ghost by it was more poetic that he was eaten by his own...



So true. I was actually thinking about Ghost today and wondering who was taking care of him during all this warring :-)

----------


## KaraBrooks

Final GOT :-( Any predictions? I feel a Margaery play. Sam's return with his Valyrian steel stolen sword?

----------


## JEK

Let's have a FB Messenger chat to realtime it tonight. Who's in?

----------


## marybeth

Here we go guys!

----------


## marybeth

Margaery better get outta town...

----------


## JEK

And a child shall lead them

----------


## marybeth

The King of the North!

----------


## marybeth

OK, holy balls. I did not see that coming. But what a great season.

----------


## JEK

lyanna-mormont-game-of-thrones.jpg

----------


## Jeanette

Late to the game...a group chat would have been a blast.

Maggy the Frog's prophecies are coming true about Cersei. "The king will have 20 children, you will have three... Gold will be their crown; gold will be their shroud." 

Next up... "And along comes another... younger, more beautiful, to cast you down and take all you hold dear." Enter Mother of Dragons...

----------


## JEK

I browsed this Wiki today and reviewed the first seasons episodes. Helps to clear the mind and the plot lines!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...rones_episodes

----------


## marybeth

This one is good, too.

http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/...f_Thrones_Wiki

Watching the finale again, and planning my whole series rewatch.

----------


## JEK

I just watched the very first episode on iTunes. They all looks so young!


Screen Shot 2016-06-27 at 9.07.43 PM.jpg

----------


## marybeth

I can't believe I like Jaime now...

----------


## JEK

But Cersi doesn't

----------


## JEK

Great article on the scriptwriting and editing changes this year.

 http://nyti.ms/28Z6hVF

----------


## KaraBrooks

> I feel a Margaery play.



 Or not :-) 





> Next up... "And along comes another... younger, more beautiful, to cast you down and take all you hold dear."



Does anyone else think the Mother of Dragon is getting a bit . . . ??? 





Great show!

----------


## marybeth

> Does anyone else think the Mother of Dragon is getting a bit . . . ???



It's so funny you say that... I noticed her arms last night and thought the same thing. Well, actually I thought a little better about my own arms....  :Wink-slap:

----------


## JEK

After watching her in the flesh on S1E1 last night, I'd say she has aged just fine.

----------


## JEK

*We Know No Scene-Stealer but the One on Bear Island, Whose Name Is Bella Ramsey*June 27, 2016By Ashley Morton/HBO




Following her introduction in “The Broken Man,” feisty Lady Lyanna Mormont has quickly become a _GoT_ fan-favorite. Bella Ramsey, the 12-year-old actor who portrays the formidable leader of Bear Island, chats for the first time about her role.
*HBO: What did you first think of Lyanna when you read the script?* 
*Bella Ramsey:* I thought, “This is a character to really get my teeth into.” Lyanna is strong about what she believes, and wants to keep her family and island protected; she wants to be treated like an adult. She's strong, and firm when she needs to be, and wants the best for her house and the North.
*HBO: Fans love Lyanna! What do you think about their reaction?*
*Bella Ramsey:* It's crazy really. I didn't expect anything like it. I am very, very happy that people like Lyanna Mormont. We had to keep it quiet that I had a part in _GoT_ so now it's out, my family have had lots of people they know contacting them, really excited they have seen me.
*HBO: Had you seen the show before filming your scenes?*
*Bella Ramsey:* When I knew I got the part, I was allowed to watch a few suitable snippets. I was interested to see the bit in Season 5 when Stannis [Baratheon] received Lyanna's letter.  






*HBO: How do you approach your scenes?*
*Bella Ramsey:* I read through the whole scene first, not necessarily focusing on my lines, but on the scene as a whole. I think it's important to have an understanding for it before I start approaching actually learning my lines.
*HBO: Did you realize how important your character was going to be?*
*Bella Ramsey:* It took me a while to realize it. I actually woke up one morning and the first thing I thought was, “Wow, I really am integral to the storyline.” 
*HBO: What was it like playing such a fierce character? Was that easy for you?*
*Bella Ramsey:* It was good, really good, being fierce. It all kind of comes naturally when I become Lyanna because it's in her nature; it's just who she is. I loved the script for Episode 10 ["The Winds of Winter"] – how she doesn't care that she is the youngest person in the room, and proceeds to shame the three leaders.
*HBO: Why do you think Ser Davos changed Lyanna’s mind about helping the Starks?*
*Bella Ramsey:* I think Lyanna realized she was named after a Stark, and her house should be supporting them. Davos spoke to her as a leader of a house, rather than a child, which she was grateful for. He empathized with her, without babying her, which she respected. I think that influenced her decision.
*HBO: Did they tell you about the character you are named after?*
*Bella Ramsey:* Not really. I knew that Lyanna was named after her, but that's all I needed to know, I think. Lyanna Mormont is very much her own person.
*HBO: What inspires Lyanna to declare Jon Snow her king? Why does she believe in him?*
*Bella Ramsey:* She wants to get the other houses to follow him. She believes that Stark blood runs through his veins … and she believes he is the only one that can make a difference.
*HBO: How do you imagine life on Bear Island?*
*Bella Ramsey:* I think it's pretty calm and relaxed, no stress, no rush. I think the food would be good and Lyanna would probably love the waterfall. It would be serene and peaceful. I'd like to live there!
*HBO: Which scene was your favorite to shoot?*
*Bella Ramsey:* I loved them all, as it was my first experience of filming. I loved Episode 10, but the room we were filming in was like an overheated sauna, so probably Episode 7 ["The Broken Man"]. Although, I also loved riding Iggy the horse, too.
* HBO: What do you think of the costumes?*
*Bella Ramsey:* They're amazing; I would wear Lyanna's costume every day. The bear around her neck just made it. I called him Boris.
*THINK FAST*
*HBO: What animal would be on your house banner?*
*Bella Ramsey:* A tiger, or an elephant, or a monkey. Actually, a lion! I hate decisions!
*HBO: If you could pick an area from Westeros to live in, would it be the North?*
*Bella Ramsey:* Yes, definitely.
*HBO: Would you rather have a pet dragon or direwolf?*
*Bella Ramsey:* Dragon, by a mile.

----------


## KaraBrooks

She's incredible! Smartest, most pulled together 12 year old ever?

----------


## JEK

More on the re-watching. Completed S1E2 today (ain't it great to be retired?). The Needle appears for the first time and Bran opens his eyes as ________ dies by the knife.

For a bottle of free champagne (at my house) who got the knife?

----------


## KaraBrooks

May be wrong about this but I think that this was a very traumatic (to me) scene where Ned kills Sansa's direwolf Lady (Ned does it to honor her because she is from the North) because she bit the awful Joffrey. The animal scenes haunt me the most!

----------


## JEK

Winner, winner, champagne dinner!  Danny also takes specialized training in -______?

----------


## KaraBrooks

> Winner, winner, champagne dinner!  Danny also takes specialized training in -______?



Sex lessons?

----------


## JEK

You are a true missionary.

----------


## Jeanette

> You are a true missionary.



 :Devilish:   :Devilish:   :Devilish: 

We re-watched the first five seasons. Loved it the second time around even more than the first.

p.s. Madame has a fondness for Billecart-Salmon champagne.

----------


## KaraBrooks

> p.s. Madame has a fondness for Billecart-Salmon champagne.



This is quite true!!!

We started to re-watch from the beginning after Season Five ended and did not get that far (but obviously made it through ep. 2 :-)) because EVERYTHING goes so south for all the characters and I found it hard to watch knowing what was coming. Loved season six with all the unknowns. 

Have you guys read the books? I have not but I am tempted. I do like reading about the show (recaps etc) so the books might be the way to pass this dark time of no GOT!

----------


## JEK

I have not attempted the books. One of the reviewers (WSJ?) writes from the book perspective -- always a bit, to a lot, different.

----------


## marybeth

I'm going to try one of the books this summer, maybe even starting this weekend as we're headed to the lake for some R & R. I have a friend who read a few but never saw the show, go figure....

----------


## JEK

S1E4

image.jpg

----------


## JEK

Enter what other two other famous characters?

----------


## KevinS

Sam and The Mountain (it helps to be playing catchup on previous seasons).

----------


## JEK

Sam is correct.

----------


## KevinS

So is Gregor Clegane, aka The Mountain, but perhaps he's not the one you're looking for.

----------


## JEK

Not yet. Hold The Door.

----------


## KevinS

> Not yet. Hold The Door.



Also new in S1E4.

----------


## marybeth

Kevin, so glad you're joined the group! It will make S7 even more fun around here.

----------


## JEK

> So is Gregor Clegane, aka The Mountain, but perhaps he's not the one you're looking for.



Yes, late in the episode and Little Finger explained how much he loves his brother.

----------


## KaraBrooks

> Kevin, so glad you're joined the group! It will make S7 even more fun around here.



+1!!!!

----------


## KevinS

Thanks for the warm welcome!  As a latecomer, catching up via On Demand, I've found the "Inside the Episode" segment at the end of each Episode to be insightful. Also On Demand, "After The Thones" adds additional insight.

----------


## JEK

S1E10 - finale.

I've made it through season 1 (again). Mother of Dragons!

----------


## marybeth

I guess we can take our time rewatching....gonna be a while til next season.

----------

